# Help for the required pressure in residential building.



## م محمد المصرى (6 يوليو 2015)

فى مشروع سكنى وجدت فى التصميم ان كميه الهواء الكليه fresh أقل بكثير من كميه الهواء الكليه لل exhaust مما يجعل المبنى فى حاله negative.
أريد من حضراتكم المساعده فى التالى.

1. فى المبانى السكنيه ماهى قيمه الفرق بين الهواء النقى والهواء الخارج.
2.هل هناك أى شىء فى ASHRAE يقول ان المبانى السكنيه لابد أن تكون تحت ضغط positive وماقيمه هذا الضغط وكيف يتم تحقيقه عن طريق CFM.


----------

